

Ask HN: (Twitter Search)*3 = Google Search? - petervandijck

Twitter search is now serving 1 billion searches a day:
http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-now-3x-faster_1656.html<p>And according to this, Google is serving about 3 billion searches per day:
http://searchengineland.com/by-the-numbers-twitter-vs-facebook-vs-google-buzz-36709<p>If that's true, then that's incredible. Twitter is already 1/3th the size of Google in terms of searches? Am I getting this right?
======
petervandijck
Clicky: [http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-
now...](http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-
now-3x-faster_1656.html) and [http://searchengineland.com/by-the-numbers-
twitter-vs-facebo...](http://searchengineland.com/by-the-numbers-twitter-vs-
facebook-vs-google-buzz-36709)

------
MatthewPhillips
I wonder how many of those are bots.

Twitter has big opportunity in search but I find the experience to be poor.
Search for a topic and 2/3rds, if not more, are retweets. It's not hard to
filter out "^(RT:){1}.+$" but yet Twitter hasn't done it yet.

